
What YIMBYs Get Wrong About Housing - IfOnlyYouKnew
https://www.governing.com/columns/transportation-and-infrastructure/gov-yimby.html
======
cap10morgan
Straw man alert. I've never heard a YIMBY argue for "build anything,
anywhere." I've only ever heard them argue for exactly what the article
proposes, i.e. smart, context-aware density.

~~~
Finnucane
Really? That's not the impression I get from comments here on HN. It does
sound more like some people support the idea of unlimited construction, at
least they might just be the most vocal.

I live near Boston, and Boston reached its peak population in the 1930s--over
800,000. Today the population is closer to 600,000, and the number of units of
housing available in the city is about 60% higher than it was in the 1930s. Is
it cheaper to live here now? No, it is not. The idea of induced demand is
definitely in play with housing: when more is available, more is demanded.

